# 9 days and we're in Maui



## debbie in seattle (Oct 26, 2016)

Can't wait to escape this craziness with the election.   Headed to Maui for 2+ weeks.   The days are just crawling by.   Been going for 30 years and each time is so special.


----------



## Carla (Oct 26, 2016)

Sounds like a great time to go! Have fun!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2016)

You lucky dog!   I _love _Hawaii, we were there a couple of times for 3 week vacations back in the 80's.  Have fun, be safe, Maui No Ka 'Oi!


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 26, 2016)

Happy Holidays to you


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2016)

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2016)

Have a great time, Debbie. My son and daughter are there on vacation right now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 27, 2016)

Have fun, Debbie.


----------



## oldman (Oct 27, 2016)

I flew the B-747 from ORD (O'Hare) to Honolulu (HNL) for two consecutive years. Each trip, I had a one day layover and made the most of it. The first several trips, I took advantage of the history and culture on Oahu. After that, I would enjoy just lying on the beach or maybe take a half day and go snorkeling on Hanauma Bay or hop on  a boat and go fishing.

BTW, it looks like airfares may be going up again. The big airlines just signed a new contract. My old position is now paying $305.00 per approved hour for Captains. First Officers will be getting $209.00 per approved hour.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 27, 2016)

Debbie, lucky you! The anticipation is part of the pleasure of it too.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 27, 2016)

Debbie - Come on over the Big Island!


----------

